# Stairs...Cosmo and Samson



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL! Talk about flying Goldens! How funny, they sure can take those stairs in a hurry. Strange how Cosmo is so much noisier than Samson. Funny!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You sure have yourself a thundering herd there. Cosmo is definately not very stealthy coming up those stairs! :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> You sure have yourself a thundering herd there. Cosmo is definately not very stealthy coming up those stairs! :


And when we got Cosmo, he wasn't good at taking those stairs.... 

Three strides for him to get up them now, though...


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Do those two have rockets set in...lol There fast as lightening going up all those stairs.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Quick like lightning! Too funny how one seems dainty & the other sounds like a whole pack all by himself in comparison.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Very quick to get up those stairs...mine usually jump the top and last 3 ..:uhoh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL!!! Now that was just too funny. Samson is so quiet coming up and Cosmo just comes barreling up. He is just so cute. They both are. Cute video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> LOL!!! Now that was just too funny. Samson is so quiet coming up and Cosmo just comes barreling up. He is just so cute. They both are. Cute video. Thanks for sharing.


I laugh every time we watch it... I love the way he comes around the corner........and up the stairs.

I don't know if you can hear it, but my wife is saying to come get brushed. That's how much he likes being brushed....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... what good boys to come when called!!! And was that for brushing??


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> LOL... what good boys to come when called!!! And was that for brushing??


Yep...for brushing... Cosmo LOVES to be brushed. 

I still laugh every time I watch the video. I love the exuberance as he runs around the corner of the house....and the stampeding noise as he stomps up the stairs.... My kids were making fun of me, because of how hard I laugh each time....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Yep...for brushing... Cosmo LOVES to be brushed.
> 
> I still laugh every time I watch the video. I love the exuberance as he runs around the corner of the house....and the stampeding noise as he stomps up the stairs.... My kids were making fun of me, because of how hard I laugh each time....



Cosmo is the BEST dog ever then!!! Can he come and teach Geddy how to relax for the brush?? :


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Obviously,for them,brushing means massage!.
great video!.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Cosmo is the BEST dog ever then!!!


I love to hear that....since he was suppose to be put to sleep.... How could anyone not want this dog?


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

LOL great clip! I like the way Cosmo speeds around the corner and trys to make the turn. I have 72 steps on a number of levels from my boat dock to my upper deck and Nugget flys up them like Carl Lewis when she knows it is feeding time.

Whoever gave up on Cosmo had serouis issues and a toe curling brain cramp!
Their lost was the gain of Cosmos and Rick family!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Cosmo ain't gonna be sneaking up those stairs that for sure!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They look great, Rick. Cosmo is one happy boy now!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> They look great, Rick. Cosmo is one happy boy now!


Can't you just see it? He really looks like he's having fun.....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

great clip, but nearly flew off the chair and Tom got startled when I played it, must have had the volume set too high when they were being called. They look really happy boys !!!!


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Yeah, Cosmo's not much on subtlety 

What a dog though.


----------

